# Fraud and Disability the SNAFU at Veterans Affairs.



## Teager (29 Apr 2016)

> Most Canadians have heard the story of trouble at Veterans Affairs. And most Canadians believe our injured veterans are badly treated by their government.
> 
> But there is a story behind this story, that details how many modern day veterans have stained the sacrifice of those who fought and died in Flanders Fields, who toppled tyrants in World War II, who resolutely endured the misery of Korea and Afghanistan.
> 
> ...



http://thornyissuepress.wix.com/books#!books/cnec

Written by a former Liberal MP and also sat on the VRAB. I'm curious tho if he talks about claims without naming the claimant is that allowed?


----------



## brihard (29 Apr 2016)

"Countless dubious and fraudulent disability claims that have nothing to do with combat"? What a POS. Does he not realize that the occupational hazards of military work extend well beyond getting shot or blown up in hostilities?

Are there going to be some fraudulent or dubious claims? Yeah, there will always be a few. But given the rigamarole of proving a VAC claim, I'm not convinced that they're a particularly significant phenomenon.


----------



## Teager (29 Apr 2016)

I read elsewhere that his view of a Veteran is a WWII Vet and when he got appointed to VRAB he was dissppointed this was not the case. Guess he failed to move on past that time period.

I think this can show the mindset and obstacles that vets have faced when going to the VRAB. If anything it just exposes the issues of the VRAB.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Apr 2016)

Pat Stogran alerted people about him last week.

Pat did not have kind words to say, and from reading some of the author's posts on his blog I was not impressed.  (That is polite tess saying that I was fucking pissed, and wanted beat him Like Nate Diaz did to Conor Macgregor).

Don't waste time or money on his book, let his other fans do that for him, if there are any.


----------

